# Menapause help



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I have went through menapuase, the hot flashes and night sweats were not that bad BUT the MOOD swings are horible. I don;t want to go on hormones since I have not had a hysterectomy. And would have to take both kinds and that is where they are having all the problems is when you have to take 2 kinds.My question is has anyone found anyhting that works for the moods, forgetfullness, etc???? I am trying a OTC estregen but not working. I have taken it for 1 1/2 months now with no help. I CANNOT take any kind of anti-depressants at all. I have realy bad reactoins and freak out on them. Have tried about 8 different ones now. Never again.Let me know if you have found anyhting to workThanksKat


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Kat. I'm 42 and I think I'm going through perimenopause. I definately feel more anxious at times, the hot flashes haven't started yet, but that's something else to look forward to. and though I am not currently taking it, Xanax worked pretty well and I know some people have said that it has helped them as well. It works fairly quickly and leaves the system fairly quickly as well. Check with your doc.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Kazzy and Kat,I am so glad to see someone bringing this up. I myself am more anxious lately and its always around that time of the month. Its been going on since Oct. Since then my periods have become scant. In fact I spot more than have a real period. I am a moody mess and keep waking up at night in a sweat, my nightgown is soaked. Of course I am 39 and keep getting told I am too young for perimenopause. Well my mom was done with menopause at 45. I just today bought some of that natural Estroven because I read how Black Cohash helps with moods and hot flashes. Figure its worth a try since no doc in this town believes me. Always telling me its anxiety or depression. Do have Xanax for back up.Vamplady


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Kazzy I do take xanax. I think maybe I need a stronger one since this anxiety is so bad. Does help for anxiety but not for the moood swings. I am afraind the xanax if stronger thought will bring me down more and make me evenn more tired.I have been taking estroven. It has black cohah in it. Seems not to be working for me. But hopefully it will for youTake careKat


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

Funny how everyone in perimenopause seems to be in their early 40's. I was too. But my doctor said, "it can't be; way too young". What would a male doctor know anyways.







I actually was finished with periods etc. by age 46. I am one of them who does take synthetic hormones. I weighed the pros and cons and took into consideration my terrible/debilitating symptoms, and decided it was worth a small increase of whatever it is they say it increases. BTW it's a very small increase and too many women panicked over it when they read the report and shouldn'n't have.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Isn't it funny a nurse at my doc's office said that 42 was too early for perimenapause, yet my doc herself said it could start anytime after 35. I know it's happening because of the increased anxiety and my periods being irregular lately of gone 17 days, 33 days and this last time 20 days and the periods last a shorter amount of time these days as well. You just have to trust your instincts and know your own body.


----------

